# Wonderful ending



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

I couldn't have ask for a better way to end this year's season 21 birds for the total!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

What all species are in that pile? I don’t waterfowl hunt very much, I can identify the mallards but not sure of the others. I couldn’t imagine having a day like that. I mostly jump shoot woodies.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Black ducks mallards and we missed a stud pintail. And I couldn't imagine it either best feild hunt of my life.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Last day of goose season, north zone. Had three of my friends come take my youngest out. One flock of 9 came in and they dropped 6. My boy got one with his Sportsman 48, 16ga. Not much action but a great ending.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Great ending congrats to your boy!


----------

